# Gun bans in Illinois ....



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, we are in a continuous gun-grab by Mayor Daley of Chicago. He was just elected for a 6th 4 year term. There hasn't been a Republican party in Chicago for decades so there is no one to turn to there. Downstate polititions do have to answer to the voters and this probably won't become law if we do our part. 

Every year, Daley talks about how having the strickest gun laws in the country aren't enough to prevent gun crimes and he needs still strickter laws to protect the people. 

Logic says otherwise but voters get their garbage picked up and snow cleared from the streets so they don't make waves.

If you want to make waves, you can expect visits from city inspectors checking your house wiring, plumbing, insulation material, sewer lines, foundation and things you've never heard of. They will also check your pet licenses, vehicle licenses, city stickers and past parking tickets.

Never complain about the two party system - it's way better than the one party system.


----------



## mattxtshooter1 (Sep 10, 2006)

What I am trying to grasp that with all these anti-gun politics floating around what about the criminals who have guns? how are we surpose to protect ourselves if our guns are taken away and criminals have guns? I mean its not the common person with a gun who kills, its the criminal.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't know if you all have heard, but the DC Federal Appeals Court just ruled that the DC gun ban was unconstitutional. I the decision, the words closely transcribed were "the people" are the people and not organized malitia.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a link! http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17538139/


----------



## Hoyt X tec (Dec 6, 2006)

*gun ban*

I posted this again in Hunting. People need to know. These are are rights and they cant take them away.


----------



## Hoyt X tec (Dec 6, 2006)

*O*

I just read bownutty's post I'm happy they appealed it


----------

